

FF Aurora gets CSS Animations in time for FF 5 - franze
http://functionsource.com/post/firefox-aurora-gets-css-animations-in-time-for-5

======
richbradshaw
I've just updated my tutorial to include support for this:
css3.bradshawenterprises.com . I know it's a bit of a plug, but I'm trying to
make the definitive basic guide to all this stuff!

